# PARTS!!!!!! mahlkonig single k30



## hache23 (Dec 24, 2014)

hello !

I have 2 mahlkonig single k30's and one is causing an issue (both older models) i need to know what a part is called to order/get/find a new one but im not sure what it is....

when the burrs are inserted in to the body of he grinder there is an aluminum "collar" that fits on top, it has the screw holes for the fixings of the adjustment lid on it. Any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

does this help? http://www.cafeparts.com/productDetail2.asp?CatID=3412&ItemID=73113


----------

